# Trolling motor shaft length



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I have an old starcraft supersport 18' I'm trying to figure out what length trolling motor to put on the front. I was thinking a 60", but that might be to long, what do you guys think?


----------



## NorthernBite (Dec 9, 2013)

My Demeyes said:


> I have an old starcraft supersport 18' I'm trying to figure out what length trolling motor to put on the front. I was thinking a 60", but that might be to long, what do you guys think?[/QUOTE
> 60 would be good, you can always slide the stop down and keep it shallower.


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Minn kota website has guide to show what you need for length


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Eastside Al said:


> Minn kota website has guide to show what you need for length


I don't think they take into consideration, the bow bobbing up and down in rough waters. How far under do you run the prop below the water line?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a 17 ft Lund and I run a 60". Minimum under the water would be 12". I run a Motor Guide and I have about 8" left at the top at that depth setting.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> I have a 17 ft Lund and I run a 60". Minimum under the water would be 12". I run a Motor Guide and I have about 8" left at the top at that depth setting.


Thanks pops, I am looking at the motorguide Xi5 gps. I like that it can do what I want without changing my electronics to lowrance.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I would look at the longer 72"... I have a 60 on my Lund tyee 20'. It will pop out in heavier waves. I run the terrova. They have a locking collar with a knob that you could hold it up higher if desired. There are days that a longer model would have been better. You can't make a 60 into a 72! The other side of this logic is if you are casting up on the front deck and the head sticks up in the way. Starcrafts are notoriously deep hulls. I'm not up to speed on motor guide, but I assume they are very similar. More guys will chime in. I would recommend a support for the head for when you are underway. They tend to get a beating up on the from bow. Cisco and Ram make nice options.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a 60" on my 2008 Superfsih and wished I had a 72.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Just take a level and come from the keel mid-ship to the top of the bow and see what you have. I doubt your sitting more then 12' deep in the water and that should tell you what you need.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Like Capt-j-Rod said. Longer is better. If nothing else you can lock it a little higher & the extra length provides leverage that helps greatly when retrieving.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 60 on a 18' lund, as stated above on bumpy days you'll wish you had a 72. You can always adjust it shorter as needed.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

This is what it's going on. I have 29" from bow deck to the waterline.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok then.. 29" + 12" = 41" min for 12" below surface if your number is correct. A 60" will put that prop 31" below the surface if my numbers are correct. I'd have to look as to what you lose at the motor and make that small deduction. I have a question as to how your going to mount it with the rail being there?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll remove the rail


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Gottagofishn said:


> I have a 60 on a 18' lund, as stated above on bumpy days you'll wish you had a 72. You can always adjust it shorter as needed.


Hehe Gottgo.. if its that bumpy I don't want to be out there.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Popspastime said:


> Hehe Gottgo.. if its that bumpy I don't want to be out there.


Lol, we'll it depends on how well the bite is going. Amazing how we can put up with a little more weather when the bite is good.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I dont know that you have 72" of space to lay and stow the longer shaft. You might have to go with a 60. I'm not laughing at all at that rig... I'd imagine you know where your titles are. Plenty of capability and potential there. 24V should pull that around just fine.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

That is my inland lake and early and late season erie boat. I have a 24' walk around erie boat as well.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

maybe my bow sits high in the water, it doesn't have to be that bumpy to make it suck air.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I would go with the 72 inch . I had a 60 on my Starcraft 196 it was ok but in two to threes would come out of water a lot. The 72 inch never does and works great. I have the terrova also love it for perch fishing with spot lock and haven't used a anchor in 5 yrs.


----------

